# Hw common is it for implantation to happen 10dpo?



## babyfromgod

I am 10 dpo today, i have done a very sensitive test today supposedy 8miu i didn't know they made tests that sensitive it is called discover one step in stream. Any way what i want to know is it too late for the baby to implant at 10dpo, i am having af cramps and i checked my cm and it has a slight brown tinge to it but i highly doubt it is anything.

I am losing hope of ever getting pregnant


----------



## aragornlover8

It's not unheard of at all. From what I've heard, 7dpo is just an average implantation time and it can happen anywhere from 6-12 dpo (roughly, each website seems to have a different estimate). Hope that helps and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Srrme

Nope, not unheard of at all. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Skidoosh

Definitely a possibility! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks ladies, will definately keep you posted, i am worried because with my chemical pregnancy i did this 8 miu test at 12 dpo and it was negative which makes me wonder if it implanted too late and that my lining had started to shed so i lost the baby.


----------



## WannaB

How long is your luteal phase? I did a cervix check one cycle the day before af was due and found the same thing, bit of blood mixed with cm.


----------



## Beans

Hmm, I was about to ask a very similar question! Basically, I think I may have OV'd on the 4th and AF is due the 16th. I am concerned that I am OV to late for the egg to implant. Now my MD has me take my clomid on days 3-7. Should I ask to take it days 2-6 to try to OV earlier?


----------



## WannaB

It doesnt matter when you ovulate, how late/early it is doesnt make any difference as to whether it will implant or not. You just take your clomid as your doc perscribed, O time is normally 5 days after the last pill.


----------



## Leilani

babyfromgod said:


> I am 10 dpo today, i have done a very sensitive test today supposedy 8miu i didn't know they made tests that sensitive it is called discover one step in stream. Any way what i want to know is it too late for the baby to implant at 10dpo, i am having af cramps and i checked my cm and it has a slight brown tinge to it but i highly doubt it is anything.
> 
> I am losing hope of ever getting pregnant

I read that the discover test was 15 miu Kiwi Families Site

FX and hope you get youe BFP soon.


----------



## babyfromgod

WannaB said:


> How long is your luteal phase? I did a cervix check one cycle the day before af was due and found the same thing, bit of blood mixed with cm.

It is usually 14 days so it seems a bit soon to have blood mixed with cm? i don't know


----------



## babyfromgod

Leilani said:


> babyfromgod said:
> 
> 
> I am 10 dpo today, i have done a very sensitive test today supposedy 8miu i didn't know they made tests that sensitive it is called discover one step in stream. Any way what i want to know is it too late for the baby to implant at 10dpo, i am having af cramps and i checked my cm and it has a slight brown tinge to it but i highly doubt it is anything.
> 
> I am losing hope of ever getting pregnant
> 
> I read that the discover test was 15 miu Kiwi Families Site
> 
> FX and hope you get youe BFP soon.Click to expand...

Thanks, yes i read that too so was shocked when i rang up and the lady said 8miu, i want to ring again and ask another person to double check, i even emailed the company at one stage last year and they said 25miu so i am confused


----------



## WannaB

Yeah then it would be, thats why I checked how long it was! Fingers crossed for a nice IB then hun!xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Appa17

10 dpo is exactly when I had implantation! Complete with bleeding. Very Similar to AF.

Good Luck!


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks ladies, the pink cm has stopped now! gone back to being some times creamy and sometimes ewcm, my boobs are sore all over which is a good sign too so fxd


----------



## babyfromgod

Just thought i would let you ladies know i got my BFP today!


----------



## Leilani

babyfromgod said:


> Just thought i would let you ladies know i got my BFP today!

Yay for you - congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks :hugs:

hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## muncho

im 7 dpo and i have cm , is that a sign of implantation?


----------



## nupu

Hi everyone!

The test thing sounds very confusing. I'm glad it all became clear with a BFP!!

I hope that someone can help?

On Saturday afternoon at approx 9-10dpo, I had two brief episodes of quite severe AF pains and cramping. No bleeding.
Yesterday afternoon after BD had more cramping like AF. No bleeding.
This morning about 2.00am was woken by AF pains again. Wore off after about 10 mins. No bleeding.
Today at approx 11-12dpo, cramping at lunchtime. lasted about 10 mins again. Just like AF. No bleeding.

I don't have any other symptoms - just a little hungry in the morning. With four other pregnancies have felt symptoms before now.

I have a 28-30day cycle but I know I ovulated early this month (CD11 or 12). Would usually be due AF on Friday on a usual cycle.

Please help


----------



## Lisa1

babyfromgod said:


> Just thought i would let you ladies know i got my BFP today!


congrats huni:kiss: have a h&h 9 months


----------



## babyfromgod

muncho said:


> im 7 dpo and i have cm , is that a sign of implantation?

Not sure if just cm is a sign, i had pink cm along with some ewcm, i only get ewcm before AF if i am pregnant, i got it before my last bfp too but that was a chemical pregnancy


----------



## babyfromgod

Thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## Melts

I know this is really old but I am in the same situation right now. I was wondering if you felt like Af was going to arrive anytime. I keep getting negative hpts but my chart showed an implantation dip at 10 dpo and today is only 12dpo but it feels like Af is on the way.


----------

